# Update on Dolcina CT results



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Just received the phone call I was afraid of from the Emergency Animal Hospital:

The CT result is in:

It shows a mass affecting the brain which is inflammatory: they suspect it's cancer.

Tomorrow Monday I will have to take her to Tustin Veterinary Hospital, meet with a Neurologist and have an MRI and a spinal test performed to determine her exact situation.

I am devastated beyond description, I am shocked, in disbelieve, can't talk anymore.:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying: Oh Sammy, I am in shock---such sad, sad news! I will sit here with you & you can cry. . .:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry.......will say a prayer for you and Dolcina. Please know we are here for you. God Bless.:heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. My prayers for you and your baby will continue. I wish I had some words to say that would ease your pain.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness how devastating for you. No words that I can offer could ease the pain you must be feeling!! I am so very sorry at this terrible news, so unexpected. You and your baby are in my prayers.
xxx


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Sammy. I am sitting here in tears for you and precious Dolcina. My prayers and heart are with you. I am at a loss for words. My prayers continue for both you and Dolcina.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Sammy our god is a powerful man and I will be praying for your baby and for you. 

Sammy was Dolcina sick before the fall??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that sweet little girl, I'll be praying for Dolcina and you as well.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am so very very sorry. I think I am in compelte shock. Huge prayers going up for sweet Dolciana.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sammy, I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm crying with you tonight.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Sammy I am so very very sorry! What a terrible shocked this must be to you!!

I was expecting news on the back/spine due to the fall... this is totally unexpected to me and I'm crying with you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sammy, I'm so so sorry. This is just heartbreaking. I wish there was something to say but there isn't, this certainly is unexpected news. :smcry:
I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Please know that we'll all be sending prayers for you and your girl. rayer:
Please keep us updated.
hugs to you both
:grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sammy, what tragic news! I am crying for you along with all your other supporters here on SM. :crying:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

I am sooo SORRY! . There isn't anything I can say to make you feel better. Dolcia is Lucky to have such a good mommy, who tends to her medical needs. I pray there is something they can do for this little Angel.....Maybe they'll be able to treat it with medicine?? Keep your Faith up! You must be a Nervous Wreck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, that is not good news. I am so glad that you are going to see a neurologist. Where do you live again? There is a good neurologist in Glendale too. Her name is Stacy Sullivan. Did they say what the lesion looked like? It's hard to diagnose with just an x ray. She needs an MRI for sure. The spinal tap will be helpful too, to rule out inflamatory diseases or infections. Too soon to know for sure what is going on. Hoping for the best for you. Ask a lot of questions. And write everything down, or take someone with you that can listen and remember everything they tell you. It will all spin in your head right now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Sammie, I am so sorry. Dolcina is so young.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so so so sorry to heart this news. Please keep us updated , you are in my thoughts.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers to you. :grouphug:rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't post on your other thread but was following it and waiting for an update. :grouphug::grouphug: This is horrible news and I am so sorry for you having to go through this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this news. :grouphug: Praying for you tonight.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sammy i'm so sorry to hear about Dolcina...will keep Dolcina and you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sending positive healing prayers your way!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this shocking news. I cannot imagine what you are feeling right now. You and Dolcina will be in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:crying::crying:I am just heartbroken for you and know that you must be so upset. Sammy, we love you and we love Dolcina, and are sending prayers that this is something that can be treated. rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:

Please, Dear Lord, help our precious little Dolcina and please bless her Mom, Sammy and give her strength.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sammy, I'm speechless.:smcry: I just got home and read this and can't believe what I'm reading. Why do these things happen to our poor little babies? It's so unfair. 
I am glad that you're seeing a neurologist. If you can find the one whom Pam recommended, or if that he/she could recommend someone in your area, that would be terrific. Pam's so knowledgeable about neurological matters after Lola. She has good advice for you. I will keep you and Dolcina in my thoughts and hope that if it is a tumor that it's benign or can be shrunken with treatment. I wondered too if she showed any odd behavior before the accident? I'm sending you both a big virtual hug. We love you and are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so shocked to hear this, I'm so sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sammy, I'm so very sorry to read this. praying the neurologist has better news for you. Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just wanted to add: Never give up hope. :smootch:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

This is so touching:smcry:, to see so much love coming our way from everyone at SM. The outpouring messages lifts my heart and gives me hope.


Who would have expected such news on the First of the Year and yet so many of you are making it easier to handle the shock. 

It is very interesting that the same thing happened with Piccolina: on the First Of The Year of 2009 I rushed to the Emergency Hospital: it was discovered that she had lymphoma, but she was 12 years old. 

No, no crying yet, Dolcina is not gone yet:tender: she is still alive and I am as strong as can be to go forward with what is coming our way.

Tomorrow, Monday, we are going to a Veterinary Hospital where I think they will perform MRI and a spinal test because on the x-ray, there is a sign of some injury on her back.

I spoiled her today, gave her some lasagna:Happy_Dance:she liked it.
Then I placed her in her pouch and Poupetta and I went for a walk. We went to an area were there are a lot of peacocks wondering around....Poupetta was chasing them, but Dolcina can't walk anymore and she is being carried in the pouch all the time. 

Has anyone ever had to handle a handicapped dog who is paralyzed? This is a whole new thing that I will have to adjust to: Dolcina is on diapers because she cannot squat to go potty, she is totally paralyzed. She cannot go and drink on her own, or eat on her own, or move and change direction, so I take her in her bed to wherever room I go, so that she will not feel left behind.

I am still thinking that this is not real, that this is temporary, this cannot be happening to Dolcina, she is only 4 years and 5 months old, she is descending from a good stock, how can this be real?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Dolcina. I'll be praying for a good outcome for her and your family.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I'm so so sorry to hear about this. I will be praying for you, as well as your dear sweet Dolcina. What a horrible shock.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy had paralysis in one hind leg due to disc disease. We had a 'wheelchair' ( we called it her bike ) custom made for her.You can see it in my siggy. While we were awaiting her 'bike' to come, I made a body sling out of a kitchen towel ( folded lengthwise 3 x and sewed grograin handles on each end) and used that to support her when she had to go potty. Squatting to pee was difficult.. but pooping was even more so due to the 'odd' position and keeping balance.

I was concerned how she could go potty in the bike and the maker assured me she'd be able to go just fine and often it was easier for them . At first I just let her see it and get used to it . At first I had planned to just put her in for a few moments then take her out, but suddenly she had to 'go' so I picked both her and the bike up and took her outside and she immediately did poop. 
I brought her back inside and at first she just stood there but I enticed her to take a few steps by way of treats and once she took a couple of steps for the treat... it was amazing... she found she could be 'mobile' and she like it!! 
In the link below , if you scroll down to video of "daisy" you can see how easy it is to put them in the cart.
Eddies Wheels|Archive|Wheelchairs for Pets


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending lots of prayers for Dolcina and you.

inviare abbracci a te:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh this is so sad to hear. Your in my thoughts and never give up hope !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Continuing prayers for Dolcina.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still keeping Dolcina in our ♥♥♥


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for Dolcina.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - did Dolcina have the MRI today? Any new news? I hope the paralysis is temporary. Thinking of you both.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:crying::crying:This is just terrible. I'm so sorry Sammy.:smcry::grouphug: Keep us posted. I hope they can help her.:wub::wub::crying:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dolcina CT results*

I have been thinking and praying for little Dolcina all day and hope that we will be hearing some news soon. Sammy, I hope that someone has been with you while you have been seeking help for Dolcina and hope that you are all right too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking for an update. I hope everything is alright. 
Still thinking about you.
Hugs & Prayers
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in too.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: soooooo much for all your prayers and outpouring :heart: 

We are back, well, only me and Poupetta.

Dolcina is left overnight at the Neorology Hospital in Tustin which is more than an hour away from my residence. 

It is now 7:30pm California time. We went to the Hospital this morning.

They performed an MRI on the little girl and took a serum chemistry (I think that's what it's called) from her spine, while she was under anasthesia. Two anasthesia in 2 days, one for the CT, one for the MRI.

I don't know how much more she can take. 

The results are very bad: she has what is called NECROTIZING ENCEPHALITIS, which is an inflammation in the brain area: the way I understood it is that antibodies are attacking the body.

There is no remedy for it, only a short fix such as anti-inflammatory medications and steroids. I was told that pets usually last days or weeks only.

I bought Dolcina as a retiree 2 years ago on January 19th. Just started enjoying her......:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry the news is so terrible. I'm praying that you will have the strength to know when and if she needs help crossing over the bridge. There are no words to ease your pain. Hugs to you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so so sorry for you. I have been hoping for a miracle all day. Why do these things happen. Where in the heck do the come from. Just upsets me so much. She is so young. I am so sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> :ThankYou: soooooo much for all your prayers and outpouring :heart:
> 
> We are back, well, only me and Poupetta.
> 
> ...


:crying::crying: Sammy, I'm so sorry. This is indeed not the news we were all hoping for. I don't know that much about it but assuming this is the disease itself or related to the GME and NME that has cruelly taken the lives of several other Maltese this year including Pam's, Lola. Pam has information and also a link to the funding going towards research aimed at identifying markers of, and hopefully, one day, eradicating this horrible disease. It's so devastating. I know that sorry isn't enough when it comes to this. Wish I could be there to hold you and hug you. Poor Dolcina has been so brave. Please know that we're all here for you. You should indeed get in touch with the breeder to let him know about this diagnosis. I'm praying to give you and Dolcina strength and for her not to suffer.:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :crying::crying: Sammy, I'm so sorry. This is indeed not the news we were all hoping for. I don't know that much about it but assuming this is the disease itself or related to the GME and NME that has cruelly taken the lives of several other Maltese this year including Pam's, Lola. Pam has information and also a link to the funding going towards research aimed at identifying markers of, and hopefully, one day, eradicating this horrible disease. It's so devastating. I know that sorry isn't enough when it comes to this. Wish I could be there to hold you and hug you. Poor Dolcina has been so brave. Please know that we're all here for you. You should indeed get in touch with the breeder to let him know about this diagnosis. I'm praying to give you and Dolcina strength and for her not to suffer.:grouphug:


Thanks Sue for posting about these diseases. I am so upset I found it hard to find words tonite. Hopefully we will see a cure one day for our precious pets.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sammy, what devastating news. It's hard for me to imagine what you're going through, but know that we are all here with you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am. I know you are heartbroken and my heart breaks for you. This isn't something any of us are prepared to face and I'm so sorry this is happening to you and your precious Dolcina. I know this is going to be very hard but please know we're all here for you and praying for you both. 
hugs and prayers


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am at a loss for words, except to say I am so, so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and Dolcina. I am praying that angels give you strength to endure this sad time ... and, that both you and precious Dolcina find peace and comfort. 

Love, hugs, and prayers for you and Dolcina.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I was afraid that this was what was happening. I have some experience here. You have a neurologist and that is good. However they are not all created equal. There are things that you can do to try to beat this thing. Yes, prednisone will be your first drug. But then they should be suggeting a treatment regieme that include certain immune supressing drugs to get this into remission. Her immune system is attacking her brain. It needs to be supressed. The drugs are lomustine, cytosar and cyclopsorin to name a few. Lomustine is the best choice, but not all dogs can tolerate it. My Lola took Cytosar for almost a full year. She lived a pretty good life for almost two years after she was diagnosed with NME/GME. It can be done. Insist on discussing these choices. If they are telling you that all dogs die within a few weeks, go find Dr. Stacy Sullivan in Glendale Cal. at Animal Specialty Group. She knows how to treat these diseases. I am being blunt because time is essential here. 

Also, try joining this yahoo group. They are kind of hard core, and advocate the Dr. Sisson protocol. He is a neurologist in Boston that know more than anyone about inflamatory brain diseases in dogs. Your neurologis should know who he is, and again if they don't...go find Dr. Sullivan. 

NewGMEDogs : NewGMEDogs

I am going to PM you my phone number. I live in So. Cal. too. Fact is, we met at the Torrance dog show. Remember?? I know this is terrible news, and you are in shock. But, there are things that can be done. Can she be "cured?" I don't know the answer to that. Can GME/NME be controlled? Yes! I know that is true because I did it with my dog.

Call me, I am available to talk.



Piccolina said:


> :ThankYou: soooooo much for all your prayers and outpouring :heart:
> 
> We are back, well, only me and Poupetta.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Sammy, I am sooo sorry to hear this news. How devastating! I agree, I would contact Pam, she has a lot of knowledge on this issue. I would also definitely contact the breeder and let them know.

You are in my thoughts and I know it must seem like a bad dream for you but please take care of yourself. I am worried about you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sammie said:


> Thanks Sue for posting about these diseases. I am so upset I found it hard to find words tonite. Hopefully we will see a cure one day for our precious pets.


_It is enough to make you sick._ And truly the only way we will end this is to support the research going on at UGA. I hate to bang the drum again (but I am going to be a pain in the a** about this) but, PLEASE DONATE TO DR.BARBER's RESEARCH!!!!! Maybe then we won't have another Lola, Toby, Nikki, Baby, Dolcina, Prissy, Sophie and so many more. I know.... I am a nag! 

OK... stepping off the soap box.
:blush:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Sammy, i'm so sorry about Dolcina. Hopefully it can be managed like Pam's Lola was. i would definitely call Pam. Keeping Dolcina and you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh no! Sammy, my heart goes out to you and little Dolcina. I will definitely be praying for you and your family


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow i didn't expect this News but i hope that Delcina is not suffering..I also would call who Pam suggested ASAP .This is truly heartbreaking News I hope they find a Cure soon .:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pam, 
I imagine there are many that have had these diseases, and where never properly diagnosed. I did not know much about it till I read your birthday post for dear Lola and I held Sammie tight after reading your moving story. Lola's memory will live on through your foundation.





pammy4501 said:


> _It is enough to make you sick._ And truly the only way we will end this is to support the research going on at UGA. I hate to bang the drum again (but I am going to be a pain in the a** about this) but, PLEASE DONATE TO DR.BARBER's RESEARCH!!!!! Maybe then we won't have another Lola, Toby, Nikki, Baby, Dolcina, Prissy, Sophie and so many more. I know.... I am a nag!
> 
> OK... stepping off the soap box.
> :blush:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No words. :wub: :crying::crying::crying: Only tears! 
Sammie, Pam is an advocate---I hope/pray she can give you the support that she has gathered through her difficult experience. Yes, we *also* feel for you also because we know that *any one* of us could be next! :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you right now - I'm so sorry this was the diagnosis. Praying your baby can get some relief from meds and have a good quality of life for a while yet.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about this bad news... I know how hard it can be going through this type of testing and finding out the results... I will keep your family in my prayers.. hang in there...


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I am so sorry Sammy, I can't imagine what you are going thru and know that we are all here for you. Poor Dolcina, it's so hard to understand why things like this happen. I hope that Pam or her vets may be able to help in finding some help for your little girl. Praying for Dolcina, you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> _It is enough to make you sick._ And truly the only way we will end this is to support the research going on at UGA. I hate to bang the drum again (but I am going to be a pain in the a** about this) but, PLEASE DONATE TO DR.BARBER's RESEARCH!!!!! Maybe then we won't have another Lola, Toby, Nikki, Baby, Dolcina, Prissy, Sophie and so many more. I know.... I am a nag!
> 
> OK... stepping off the soap box.
> :blush:


Pam - thank you for chiming in. I knew you would be the one person who could be of most help to Sammy and Dolcina. :grouphug: 
I don't see you as a nag. I see you as a potential lifesaver. Until there's more understanding of GME and NME, what causes it and ways to find any gene or environmental component, we're so limited in what can be done. We've lost so many Maltese whom we know, and donating, and just as important, becoming part of the research study (I believe that Jackie JMM has the info on sending blood samples of qualifying dogs) is the key to unlocking the mystery of why. We all pray for our little ones and are determined to try to end this wretched disease. I'm so sorry this had to touch your life personally, Sammy.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sammy, I am just now catching up and learning about Dolcina. I am so very, very sorry. It is my prayer that she can be put on medication that will manage her condition and restore her health. I believe in miracles...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so sorry about Dolcina. I am hoping that the medicine does give her some relief. You and Dolcina are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry about your sweet Dolcina. My heart is breaking for you right now. I remember when you first got her and can't believe she is going through all of this  She is so young  I'm so grateful that we have Pam here, who knows sooo much about GME...if that is indeed what Dolcina has, then I hope that you and your doctor can come up with a plan to keep her comfortable and happy like dear Lola was for two years after her diagnosis. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I'm so very sad and heart broken for you. I know this is not what you (or any of us) wanted to hear. Pam has so much experience with this and she is also in health care and has so much medical knowledge. I would follow her advice.

And, of course, we're all still praying for a miracle.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and your little Dolcina! As others stated, Pam is a great source of info and support with this!... and I will add in the prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

i have no words that could possibly console you but I do have you and your baby in my prayers. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------

